# Population Genetics > Autosomal Genetics >  Loschbour Man's Gedmatch ID

## John Doe

His ID is F999918 
My results:
Default results:
Minimum threshold size to be included in total = 700 SNPs
Mismatch-bunching Limit = 350 SNPs
Minimum segment cM to be included in total = 7.0 cM

"Largest segment = 0.0 cM
Total of segments > 7 cM = 0.0 cM
(1813) No shared DNA segments found"

Lowered values:

Minimum threshold size to be included in total = 350 SNPs
Mismatch-bunching Limit = 175 SNPs
Minimum segment cM to be included in total = 1.0 cM

Largest segment = 3.3 cM
Total of segments > 1 cM = 17.6 cM
http://www.fc.id.au/2014/10/loschbour-ancient-dna-matches-living.html

----------


## Fire Haired14

*MA-1: F999914

La Brana-1: F999915

Stuttgart: F999916
*

----------


## motzart

Me, looks like I am most related to Stuttgart 

Comparing Kit - and F999918 (Loschbour)

Minimum threshold size to be included in total = 350 SNPs
Mismatch-bunching Limit = 175 SNPs
Minimum segment cM to be included in total = 1.0 cM

Largest segment = 4.2 cM
Total of segments > 1 cM = 38.1 cM

Comparison took 0.05749 seconds. 

-------------------------------------------------------------------

Comparing Kit - and F999915 (La Braña-Arintero)

Minimum threshold size to be included in total = 350 SNPs
Mismatch-bunching Limit = 175 SNPs
Minimum segment cM to be included in total = 1.0 cM

Largest segment = 0.0 cM
Total of segments > 1 cM = 0.0 cM
(1813) No shared DNA segments found

Comparison took 0.08702 seconds. 

-------------------------------------------------------------------

Comparing Kit - and F999916 (Linearbandkeramik)

Minimum threshold size to be included in total = 350 SNPs
Mismatch-bunching Limit = 175 SNPs
Minimum segment cM to be included in total = 1.0 cM

Largest segment = 4.0 cM
Total of segments > 1 cM = 43.8 cM

Comparison took 0.07418 seconds. 

--------------------------------------------------------------------

Comparing Kit - and F999914 (Malta MA-1)

Minimum threshold size to be included in total = 350 SNPs
Mismatch-bunching Limit = 175 SNPs
Minimum segment cM to be included in total = 1.0 cM

Largest segment = 0.0 cM
Total of segments > 1 cM = 0.0 cM
(1813) No shared DNA segments found

Comparison took 0.06165 seconds.

----------


## motzart

You guys missed that they also have Motala available, and check this out:


Clovis Anzick Native American
Mal'ta Ancient Siberian
La Braña Hunter Gatherer
LBK Early European Farmer
Motala Hunter Gatherer
Loschbour Hunter Gatherer
Living European 1
Living European 1


Rasmussen et al
Raghavan et al
Olalde et al
Lazaridis et al
Lazaridis et al
Lazaridis et al



F999913
F999914
F999915
F999916
F999917
F999918
Anon 1
Anon 2

Amerindian
95.38%
7.34%
-
-
-
-
-
-

Ancestral_Altaic
0.29%
83.13%
-
-
0.35%
-
5.14%
2.71%

South_Central_Asian
-
2.44%
-
-
-
-
7.72%
7.84%

Arctic
4.10%
-
-
-
0.16%
-
-
-

South_Indian
-
4.51%
-
-
-
-
-
-

Australoid
-
0.31%
-
-
-
-
-
-

Austronesian
-
-
0.08%
-
-
-
-
-

Caucasian
-
-
-
29.47%
-
-
21.47%
29.66%

Archaic_Human
-
-
-
-
-
0.06%
-
0.27%

East_African
-
-
-
-
0.18%
-
-
-

East_Siberian
0.22%
-
-
-
-
-
-
0.87%

European_Early_Farmers
-
-
12.98%
55.80%
-
10.90%
29.00%
24.10%

Khoisan
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
0.25%

Melano_Polynesian
-
-
0.79%
-
-
0.50%
-
-

Archaic_African
-
0.15%
-
-
-
0.28%
-
-

Near_East
-
-
-
9.23%
-
-
-
3.43%

North_African
-
-
-
5.50%
-
-
0.39%
2.96%

Paleo_Siberian
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
0.26%

African_Pygmy
-
-
0.10%
-
0.21%
-
-
-

South_East_Asian
-
-
0.25%
-
-
-
-
-

Subsaharian
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-

Tungus-Altaic
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-

European_Hunters_Gatherers
-
2.12%
85.78%
-
99.09%
88.21%
36.25%
27.58%

----------


## motzart

Here are my K32b results

Population


Amerindian
0.47%

Ancestral_Altaic
5.21%

South_Central_Asian
4.39%

Arctic
0.09%

South_Indian
0.64%

Australoid
-

Austronesian
0.35%

Caucasian
18.68%

Archaic_Human
0.07%

East_African
-

East_Siberian
-

European_Early_Farmers
28.52%

Khoisan
-

Melano_Polynesian
-

Archaic_African
-

Near_East
0.98%

North_African
1.70%

Paleo_Siberian
0.09%

African_Pygmy
-

South_East_Asian
-

Subsaharian
-

Tungus-Altaic
-

European_Hunters_Gatherers
38.79%

----------


## motzart

Here is a comparison of Motala and Ma'lta

Comparing Kit F999914 (Malta MA-1) and F999917 (Motala-12)

Minimum threshold size to be included in total = 350 SNPs
Mismatch-bunching Limit = 175 SNPs
Minimum segment cM to be included in total = 1.0 cM

Largest segment = 0.0 cM
Total of segments > 1 cM = 0.0 cM
(1813) No shared DNA segments found

Comparison took 0.08272 seconds.

*Looks like this assumption is toast


*I&R.JPG

----------


## Sile

Below are the results of analyses of the Stuttgart genome. The Stuttgart sample is from an early Neolithic skeleton found at the Viesenhäuser Hof site in Stuttgart-Mühlhausen, Germany. The site belonged to the Linear Pottery culture, which is dated to 5500–4800 BC.


*Stuttgart was female and belonged to mitochondrial haplogroup T2c1d1.*

----------


## Sile

Below are the results of analyses of the Loschbour genome. The Loschbour sample is from a Late Mesolithic skeleton found at the Loschbour rock shelter in Heffingen, Luxembourg. The skeleton was dated to 6220–5990 BC.


*Loschbour belonged to Y haplogroup I2a1b* and mitochondrial haplogroup U5b1a.*

----------


## Sile

Below are the results of analyses of the Motala genomes. The Motala samples are from human bones found at the site of Kanaljorden in the town of Motala, Östergötland, Sweden. The bones were dated to 6361–5516 BC, which corresponds to a late phase of the Middle Mesolithic of Scandinavia.


*The published mitochondrial haplogroup for Motala 3 was U5a1,
others analysis of the Motala 3 data shows that it was U2e1.*

----------


## Sile

Below are the Y-SNP calls for Motala 2 .


*The published Y chromosome analysis for Motala 2 showed that he was I(xI1, I2a2, CTS1293), but the calls below further show that he was I2c.*

----------


## Sile

Below are the Y-SNP calls for Motala 6. 



*The published Y chromosome analysis for Motala 6 was inconclusive, showing that he was positive for Q1a2a-L55, but negative for Q1-L232. The calls below show that he was I*(xI2a2).*

----------


## Sile

Motala 3 had two copies of the ancestral allele of rs1800407, the derived allele of which is associated with green or hazel eyes.
Motala 12, Loschbour, Stuttgart, Ajvide 58, and Gökhem 2 also had two copies of the ancestral allele.

----------


## sparkey

> Below are the Y-SNP calls for Motala 2 .
> 
> 
> *The published Y chromosome analysis for Motala 2 showed that he was I(xI1, I2a2, CTS1293), but the calls below further show that he was I2c.*


Represent. :Cool V:

----------


## Sile

> Represent.


positive for 

*I2c-L597/S333


Britains DNA calls this
*I-S333
 Thracian
 L597


I don't know where they get this name from

----------


## John Doe

Here are my fixed results:


Comparing Kit - and F999914 (Malta MA-1)


Minimum threshold size to be included in total = 200 SNPs
Mismatch-bunching Limit = 100 SNPs
Minimum segment cM to be included in total = 1.0 cM


Largest segment = 2.0 cM
Total of segments > 1 cM = 3.1 cM

Comparison took 0.43798 seconds.






Comparing Kit - and F999918 (Loschbour)


Minimum threshold size to be included in total = 200 SNPs
Mismatch-bunching Limit = 100 SNPs
Minimum segment cM to be included in total = 1.0 cM


Largest segment = 4.6 cM
Total of segments > 1 cM = 201.5 cM


Comparison took 0.56628 seconds.










Comparing Kit - and F999915 (La Braña-Arintero)


Minimum threshold size to be included in total = 200 SNPs
Mismatch-bunching Limit = 100 SNPs
Minimum segment cM to be included in total = 1.0 cM


Largest segment = 1.3 cM
Total of segments > 1 cM = 1.3 cM

Comparison took 0.46994 seconds.










Comparing Kit - and F999916 (Linearbandkeramik) (Stuttgart)


Minimum threshold size to be included in total = 200 SNPs
Mismatch-bunching Limit = 100 SNPs
Minimum segment cM to be included in total = 1.0 cM


Largest segment = 4.3 cM
Total of segments > 1 cM = 414.3 cM

Comparison took 0.42762 seconds.










Comparing Kit - and F999917 (Motala-12)


Minimum threshold size to be included in total = 200 SNPs
Mismatch-bunching Limit = 100 SNPs
Minimum segment cM to be included in total = 1.0 cM


Largest segment = 2.0 cM
Total of segments > 1 cM = 7.5 cM

Comparison took 0.42325 seconds.








Comparing Kit - and F999913 (Clovis Anzick-1)


Minimum threshold size to be included in total = 200 SNPs
Mismatch-bunching Limit = 100 SNPs
Minimum segment cM to be included in total = 1.0 cM


Largest segment = 3.0 cM
Total of segments > 1 cM = 16.5 cM

Comparison took 0.43815 seconds.



23b results:

Population


Amerindian
0.42%

Ancestral_Altaic
-

South_Central_Asian
6.36%

Arctic
-

South_Indian
-

Australoid
-

Austronesian
0.27%

Caucasian
37.34%

Archaic_Human
-

East_African
0.66%

East_Siberian
0.81%

European_Early_Farmers
22.63%

Khoisan
-

Melano_Polynesian
0.20%

Archaic_African
0.38%

Near_East
10.51%

North_African
6.86%

Paleo_Siberian
-

African_Pygmy
0.07%

South_East_Asian
0.19%

Subsaharian
-

Tungus-Altaic
0.10%

European_Hunters_Gatherers
13.20%

----------

